# 360mm oben vs. 420mm front



## Ireeb (8. Januar 2023)

Hallo,
Ich mache mir gerade Gedanken über ein potenzielles Highend-Build.
Nur mal das Gröbste, ich rede von einem 13900K (nicht übertaktet) und einer RTX 4090.
Als Gehäuse denke ich an ein  Phanteks P500A, was sowohl vorne als auch oben ein Mesh Panel hat, vorne gehen bis zu 420mm rein, oben 360mm.

Ich habe schon öfters gehört, dass selbst eine 360mm AiO einen 13900K nicht komplett unter Kontrolle halten kann, wenn man kein TDP-Limit reinmacht. Andersrum wenn ich vorne eine 420mm AiO verbaue, würde die Grafikkarte ja vorgewärmte Luft bekommen.
Daher die Frage: Wo würde man mehr Leistung liegen lassen, wenn der 13900K "nur" eine 360er AiO hat, oder die 4090 mit der Abluft einer 420er-AiO kühlen muss? Primär geht es um Gaming, aber auch z.B. Video-Rendering soll nicht völlig außer Acht gelassen werden.
Ich bin gerade eher bei der 360er-AiO, im Zweifelsfall kann man ein 250W TDP-Limit reinmachen, ich denke mal, das sollte beim Gaming keinen so großen Einfluss haben, und beim Rendern läuft er dann eben nicht komplett am Anschlag, was aber denke ich auch okay wäre.

Würde mich über Eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen freuen, und ob ihr meiner "These" zustimmt oder widersprecht.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Januar 2023)

Na ja, wenn man es so sieht, bekommt man einen 13900k selbst mit der besten Wakü nicht gebändigt. Es gibt immer Einstellungen und Lasten, mit denen man den ins Templimit prügeln kann.
Was für dich die bessere Lösung ist, musst du wissen. Bei beiden Methoden wird irgendwo Leistung weggenommen und wie sehr die dich in der Performance stört, kannst du anhand von Benchmarks abschätzen. Sprich, welche Komponente wird im gewünschten Lastszenario limitieren? CPU oder GPU?
In Games wird vermutlich eher die GPU limitieren und entsprechend auf volle Leistung gehen. Da bringt es schon was, den Kühler mit Frischluft zu versorgen, um so die Temperaturen zu drücken, vielleicht einen Booststep zu gewinnen und die Lüfterdrehzahlen etwas zu reduzieren, wobei das bei RTX4000 ohnehin nicht so schlimm ist.
Beim Rendern jedoch limitiert eher die CPU und anteilsmäßig sollten hier mehr % rauszuholen sein.
Aber was du favorisierst, hängt von dir ab.


----------



## IICARUS (Dienstag um 16:33)

Diese Limits wirst du nur mit bestimmten Stresstests oder Benchmark erreichen. Selbst das rendern von Videos wird sicherlich keine 300 Watt ziehen. Mit einer custom Wakü mit viel Fläche würden 280 Watt um die 95 °C eines 13900K erreichen. Darüber wird selbst eine custom Wakü die Grätsche machen.

Mit CB R23 haben User hier ohne Limits um die 300 Watt erreicht und sind voll ins Temperaturlimit gelaufen.
Hierzu kannst auch mal hier reinschauen:





						Guide - Alder Lake oder Raptor Lake zu heiß! Was tun?
					

In letzter Zeit tauchen immer wieder Themen auf, wo neu aufgebaute Computersystem zu heiß werden. Neben der verbauten Kühlung muss natürlich auch die Leistungsaufnahme mit berücksichtigt werden.  Denn die Prozessoren erreichen mit bestimmten Anwendungen wie Benchmark oder Stresstests eine sehr...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Wo ist der Radiator besser verbaut? Diese Frage lässt sich gar nicht so präzise beantworten.
- oben verbaut bekommt der Radiator die heiße Abluft der Grafikkarte. Es kann aber nur bis zur Umgebungstemperatur aus dem Gehäuse gekühlt werden. Daher wird diese Temperatur dann schlechter ausfallen.

- vorne verbaut profitiert der Radiator von der kühleren Raumluft und bekommt auch nicht die Abwärme der Grafikkarte ab. Der Prozessor wird daher kühler ausfallen. Die Grafikkarte bekommt aber die Warme abluft und wird daher etwas Wärmer ausfallen.

Wir sprechen hier aber von Differenzen von 5 bis 10 °C, was der Hardware fast egal sein sollte. In einem Fall wo ich eine Luftgekühlte Grafikkarte verbaut hatte und davor ein Radiator, verschlechterte sich die Temperatur der Grafikkarte um etwa 7 °C. Das konnte ich aber mit einer etwas höheren Drehzahl der Lüfter an der Grafikkarte wieder ausgleichen.

In diesem Sinn... entscheide selbst, ich persönlich würde für den Prozessor einen 420er Radiator vorziehen.


----------



## Ireeb (Dienstag um 16:56)

Vielen Dank für euren Input.
Scheint also, als sind wir da gleicher Meinung. Der Unterschied wird eher klein ausfallen und es ist eben eine Frage, ob man CPU oder GPU leicht bevorzugen will. Aber das war genau der Sanity-Check, den ich gesucht habe. Da der PC primär zum Zocken und eher sekundär fürs Rendern eingesetzt werden soll, macht denke ich der 360er oben mehr Sinn und bisschen mehr Frischluft für die Grafikkarte, die wird in den meisten Spielen ohnehin mehr zu schaffen haben.


----------



## IICARUS (Dienstag um 17:04)

Mit einer AIO lässt es sich nicht anders lösen. Mit einer custom Wakü, wo Grafikkarte und auch Prozessor mit Wassergekühlt werden, hängt alles nur noch von den Radiatoren und deren Lüfter ab.


----------



## Ireeb (Dienstag um 17:13)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit einer AIO lässt es sich nicht anders lösen. Mit einer custom Wakü, wo Grafikkarte und auch Prozessor mit Wassergekühlt werden, hängt alles nur noch von den Radiatoren und deren Lüfter ab.


Klar, da würde ich dann einfach vorne *und* oben einen Radiator hinmachen, oder vielleicht doch ein anderes Case nehmen. In diesem Fall ist aber eine Custom WaKü nicht gewünscht.


----------

